# New enclosure. From this...to this...to this!



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

Just finished making a new display enclosure and thought I'd share some pics....

Back in July I got hold of a black tubular steel shop fitting, just the frame really. It was over 2m tall but only 80cm x 50cm floor. Still it had potential, good for a jungle or coastal.




So after preparing the frame and fitting a new floor, I got some glass fitted, thanks to Glass Now at Nerang.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 20, 2010)

nice!!!...cant wait to see it finished


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

Next I visited a friend who lives in the bush to try and find an interesting branch of a suitable size. After an hours hike up and down the side of a mountain I finally found one just 100m from the house. Murphy strikes again.




Quite a bit of character to that branch.


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

Next a trip to Bunnings to pick up some supplies. 






It was fun trying to fit this into the car, thats for sure.

The size of the frame meant that I could utilise interior doors as the back and sides of the enclosure. The sides are now full length doors and provide great access. Hanging them was interesting as I've never tried anything like that before.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 20, 2010)

have you still not finished this michael?? haha need any help?


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

So after a couple of weeks it was pretty much done.





Added some shelves, the branch and some jungle vines. Not bad. Certainly functional but hardly inspirational. It needed something more. 
So after reading lots of posts here and elsewhere, I thought I'd try my hand at making a fake rock wall backdrop.


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

It's coming Ben, just give me a moment. Hahaha!!!!


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

So time for some more salvaged material from work. This time lots of poly styrene. The major pieces come from the bbq's we sell. The garage was soon full of poly styrene and I was....well, lets just say I wasn't flavour of the month for a week......or five!!! LOL. I'm sure I'm not alone there.




Who would have thought that carving the poly would be sooo much fun. And not as messy as I would have thought.


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

As I'm not particularly artistic I thought something sort of natural rather than trying to replicate an actual place or theme as others have done. So I scoured the net for pics of rock walls etc and finally came across this...


As the styrene pieces had shelf like bits moulded into it already it lent itself to this design.


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 20, 2010)

looking good mate, im glad im not the only that really over loads there car hehe


----------



## Mick2530 (Nov 20, 2010)

Thats awesome very inspirational. What paint r u using on the foam.


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

The next thing was to install some tubing to hide the thermostat and temp probes. The idea was to conceal them within some foam without really covering them up and then disguise them with the render. 




Not have tried this before I didn't know just how much impact all that insulation would have on the temperature readings, but as you can see in this pic there is only 0.1 degree difference which is actually the normal variance for this individual unit, so I guess that counts as working. (This pic was taken after the rendering but I was checking the readings at each stage.)


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

Test fitting to make sure it was going to fit.....





It did.


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

Then the rendering. I used Boscote, an acrylic render, and mixed in extra PVA for strength. 5 coats of render with a day or two inbetween each.




Another fitting to make sure. Then it was time to paint.


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

First coat was a 3 in 1 acrylic sealer, primer, undercoat. Followed by two coats of the base colour. The paint is Dulux 101 super acrylic wash and wear.




After that I added additional paint to break up the solid block look, a bit like camoflage I guess.


Then I got some plastic aquarium plants to attach.


This in fact turned out to be the hardest part and gave me the most grief.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 20, 2010)

comeing along very very nicely what did you think of the expanding foam i didnt like useing it at all im makeing my 1st background aswell


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

Initially I attached the plants with silicone, but it wouldn't adhere to the plastic. Liquid nails wouldn't stick to either the plastic or the paint. I even tried hot glue. No success. worse, I was getting globby bits of residue everywhere. The problem was the plastic plants. Most glues don't work with polyethelene. Finally I came across selleys Plastic Glue, which comes with a primer pen to condition the plastic and enable the glue to adhere to it. Finally.


----------



## Norm (Nov 20, 2010)

When can you do mine?


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

The expanda foam was a bit of a pain in the... I ended up using 4 cans to get the effect I wanted. I found that the Bostic version was better and easier to use (apply) than the Selleys version. 
How are you enjoying the experience?


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

Finally, this is the end result.


----------



## ramzee86 (Nov 20, 2010)

VERY impressive!


----------



## WomaPythons (Nov 20, 2010)

thats wickd


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

You might be wondering just who all of this effort is for. You might notice in the bottom is a piece of cardboard in the bottom covering a click clack........

This is Phoenix. He's a Hypo Coastal juvie from Pimms Pythons. Thanks Simon, he's a little rippa!!!!




Tomorrow I'll let him explore a bit and see what he thinks of his new digs. Don't think I'll actually let him out for good for just a little while yet. 

Cheers

Mick


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 20, 2010)

cant remember the brand i used the cheap stuff being my 1st go just sticking with basics and trying things as it's for a temp enclosure lol also fyi clarks rubber sell styrofoam so could also hit them up and see what they have for glueing.

should have finished rendering mine today and can hopefuly start painting tomorrow and adding the sand cant wait for it to be finished


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow great story, great pictures and freakn awesome enclosure.


----------



## eamonn (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks great! I created a rock wall for 1 section of my beardie enclosure a few weeks ago, I am now collecting foam for the second section. You have given me a few tips in which ill try. Thanks heaps! Looks Great! Keep it up!
Eamonn


----------



## dreamkiller (Nov 20, 2010)

looks awesome !!


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

I used liquid nails High Strength Fast as it's designed to work with poly styrene. Didn't have any issues with it letting go at all.


----------



## syeph8 (Nov 20, 2010)

if you want to vacation to melbourne, you have a bed at mine. so long as you make one of my enclosures look that good


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Its good havin a crack at something. Even if you're not sure how its gonna work out. Very satisfying.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 21, 2010)

thats better michael, looks good. Just check that the heat lamp does not melt the foam next to it, it looks pretty close.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 21, 2010)

ooohhh hmmm i didnt think of that 1 lol will have to see how mine goes may have to take some of that wall out lol as the 1 im makeing for my beardies is back and almost both sides


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 21, 2010)

That's amazing, you did a great job! What a spoiled snake


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah it will need to be moitored, the next month will be a trial until I release him fully. I'm still working on the right wattage globe.


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 21, 2010)

l have found with some of my tall enclosures that they get a bit cool down the bottom . Another , lower , heat source fixes this . Might not be a prob in QLD . Looks great .


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Nov 21, 2010)

Jungletrans said:


> l have found with some of my tall enclosures that they get a bit cool down the bottom . Another , lower , heat source fixes this . Might not be a prob in QLD . Looks great .


 Dont worry about them being cool down the bottom as long as they have a basking area in the warm top part as well. If it doesnt like the cold it wont hang out there, but you will probably find it enjoys having such a large heat gradient


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 21, 2010)

Ben's right. For most of the year its at least24/25c inside. Part of the reason I moved here.

He spent a few hours with free access and he seemed to enjoy exploring all the nooks and crannies.


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 21, 2010)

Finally found a place to sit and watch everything. He'd better make the most of it as he won't fit there for much longer.








Thanks for all the feedback. Soon it'll be time to start working on one for my Bredli.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## andrew_p (Nov 21, 2010)

dont you hate it when you spend all this time on making a nice backdrop with ledges and they sit on top of it haha
looks good mate


----------



## spiderdan (Nov 21, 2010)

That looks awesome mate grate job.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 21, 2010)

done with my lizard enclosure and pinched some batterys for my camera of dad tonight so will post some pix tomorrow after i install the last light nothing like yours tho lol just wanted to see how hard it was to knock a wall up


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW, that looks terrific, great progress shots and easy to follow instructions. It makes it easy for those interested to give it a go. If you only show the end result it can put some people off trying because it looks so good and they think they can't do it. A great thread like this shows it is do-able. 
Maybe you should invest in a station wagon ! It sounds like your enjoying you new found creative outlet.


----------



## atothej09 (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW, great work, fantastic end result.


----------



## MC-Boks (Feb 13, 2011)

That's the point of setting up the DIY Zone. If I hadn't have come across a few threads on here about other people having a go, I would not have tried. Would have assumed it was too dificult. But it really isn't. And being able to share tips and experiences just makes it so much easier. 

I'm reluctantly letting this one go to make space for the next project. :cry::cry::cryM me for details.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Are you crazy!


----------



## MC-Boks (Feb 13, 2011)

Quite possibly. Better get in quick before I come to my senses.

Need the space.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dammit this always happens when I'm in the middle of buying things.


----------



## Darijo (Feb 13, 2011)

Such an Epic Enclosure. Well done mate! thats an awesome enclosure and now i want one xD


----------



## Smithers (Feb 13, 2011)

Done good looks a treat...thanks for posting the process.


----------



## Banjo (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW that is awesome mate. Great work. Are you going into business making enclosures. You have talent.


----------



## staceelee (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks amazing! great job


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 13, 2011)

MC-Boks said:


> That's the point of setting up the DIY Zone. *If I hadn't have come across a few threads on here about other people having a go, I would not have tried. Would have assumed it was too dificult. But it really isn't. And being able to share tips and experiences just makes it so much easier.*
> 
> I'm reluctantly letting this one go to make space for the next project. :cry::cry::cryM me for details.
> 
> ...


 
You are so right, thats exactly why I pushed so hard to get this (DIY Zone) going, there has been some fantastic threads over the years that just get buried way too quickly and then seem to get lost ...... Its nice to see people attempt something they thought they couldn't do and be pleasantly surprised how easy it is to get a fantastic end product.


----------



## jham66 (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks absolutely fantastic! 

My only little criticism is the placement of the probe. Styrofoam is a fantastic insulator! they use it for vege boxes, eskies and in the walls of older fridges. The many air pockets stop the transfer of heat. I know the test you did showed no difference, but if you add heat or cold to the mix the probe should be insulated. Good news is, with such a large enclosure the chances of the heat source having any effect on the ground temp is slim to none.......


----------



## MC-Boks (Feb 14, 2011)

Actually the probes aren't buried in the polystyrene. They are sitting in a pvc tube with just the layers of render over them. So they are not insulated and actually I get very accurate temp readings.


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 14, 2011)

Can we know your ideas/plans for the next enclosure or is it a surprise lol


----------



## MC-Boks (Feb 14, 2011)

I am (should say was) in the middle of another background for a 4' enclosure for my Bredli, was incorporating a heat cord and tile arrangement for heating as I'm sick of high (and getting higher) power bills. After that I was going to be converting a large glass display cabinet for a new Jungle. But...my partner has become a little intollerant with the growing hodge-podge. So they are now all up for sale.:cry:

It does mean tho that I get to buy some nice matching ones.

Mick


----------



## WAG_S (Apr 26, 2011)

very creative, Well done. just inspired me to do something similar


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 26, 2011)

make one for me ?


----------



## WAG_S (Apr 28, 2011)

great work, i have just started doing a very similar enclosure, just wondering how you were going with the temps? Have you found a globe with thr right wattage yet? My enclosure measures 80Wx80Dx140H, have you found the ground temps to be low? and what have you used to seal the poly? where is the temp probe located inside? top or middle?


----------



## MC-Boks (May 11, 2011)

Hi WAG-S. The globe at the moment is a regular 70w reflector (not a red one because I don't heat at night). There is a temp probe in the primary basking site, approx 30cm below the heat lamp. This usually reads about 33c, but my snake can get a bit closer by sitting along the top of the background and the temp there can be around 37-38c. There is also a temp probe about 40-50cm above the floor. Day time room temps are about 24-25c at the moment and about 29-30c over summer. I have hides at floor level and 2/3's up, also many shelves at various heights and they are all well used. As far as sealing the poly-styrene, just the 5 layers of render/PVA mix, 2 coats of 3in1 undercoat sealer and 2 coats of interior wash and wear paint.


----------



## marteed (May 14, 2011)

Thats awesome! I want one too! Going to start on mine soon, its not going to look anything like that though.


----------



## elogov (May 14, 2011)

Well if the pythons doesn't like it, ill definitely try live in there.


----------

